# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > O13Bot >  O13Bot .. new 3D printing family ... from Egyptian Makers :)

## Osama Kamal

Hi 3D printers and scanners communities  :Smile: 
I'd like to announce a start of the 3D printing industry now in Egypt. It depends on the open sourced references of 3D printers of the hole world.

Our first project is the SimpleBot V1.0. It is 99 % done, and is under experiments now. you can keep track of its progress on our blog on tumblr.
SimpleBot .. tumblr
SAM_0136.jpg SAM_0137.jpg
We hope you like it ... and we welcome any comments & suggestions from all of you.
once it is completed ... it will be thingversed  :Cool: 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... والصلاة و السلام على سيد الخلق اجمعين
ان شاء الله ده اول بوست و اول انفتاح على صناعة و تطوير الطابعات ثلاثية الابعاد المفتوحة المصدر في مصر و بأيدي مصرية 
اول مشروع عملناه بامر الله هو ماكينة سيمبل-بوت الاصدار 1.0 و هي اكتملت بنسبة 99% و ما زالت تحت التجربة في انتظار انتهائها في افضل صورة ان شاء الله
و ممكن تتابعوا كل التطورات بتاعتها هنا على الفولدر الخاص بيها او من على المدونة بتاعتنا على موقع تامبلر في اللينك ده

يا رب مجهودنا يعجب الناس كلها ... و مرحبين جدا جدا بمشاركتكم معانا و تفاعلكم على المدونة
المشاركة هي اساس العلم و هي دي الثقافة اللي بتنتشر بيها الطابعة ثلاثية الابعاد على مستوى العالم ... ليه لأ منتشاركش و نطلع حاجة افضل من اوروبا و امريكا و الصين ؟؟
مفيش حدود للعلم و مفيش تكامل في المعلومة بدون مشاركتها
انتظروا المزيد عن الطابعات ثلاثية الابعاد وهنحاول نوثق كل حاجة بنعملها هنا عشان كل الناس تتعلم
------------------------------------------------------------------
قريبا جدا باذن الله كورسات: مقدمة عن الطابعات ثلاثية الابعاد باسعار مناسبة جدا
لا تنسونا بالدعاء بالتوفيق ... افادكم الله

----------

